# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي [اخبار عالمية] منح ميسي شارة "الكابتن" في الأرجنتين!

## محمد السيد

*سابيلا يعطي شارة القيادة للفتى الذهبي.. فهل يغتنم  الفرصة ويكسر حالة الجمود مع شعب بلاده أم أن الأضواء ستبقى لنجوم آخرين في  المنتخب يتقدمهم صهر مارادونا سيرجيو أغويرو ودي ماريا وتيفيز وهيغواين؟.*               أزاحت صحيفة "الموندو" الإسبانية النقاب عن مخططات المدرب  الأرجنتيني الجديد أليخاندرو سابيلا قبل استلامه المهام الرسمية لقيادة  التانغو من المنطقة الفنية، وكشفت عن نيته بمنح شارة الكابتن لنجم برشلونة  وأفضل لاعب في العالم ليونيل ميسي خلفاً لزميله في الفريق خافيير  ماسكيرانو.                 وقالت الصحيفة إن "ميسي سيكون القائد الجديد للمنتخب الأرجنتيني  اعتباراً من المباراة الودية الدولية المرتقبة أمام نظيره الفنزويلي في  مدينة كالكوتا الهندية في الثاني من أيلول/ سبتمبر المقبل".                 ويرى سابيلا في مهاجم برشلونة اللاعب الأبرز والأجدر لحمل شارة  القيادة على الرغم من حالة الجفاء التي تسيطر على علاقته بالجمهور  الأرجنتيني على خلفية إخفاقه في إثبات وجوده عنصراً فاعلاً بمسابقة كوبا  أميركا التي اختتمت أخيراً في بيونيس آيريس وذهب لقبها إلى المنتخب  الأوروغوياني.                  يذكر أن ميسي كان قائداً في السابق للمنتخب الأرجنتيني في مباراة  اليونان ثالث مباريات كأس العالم التي جرت أحداثها في جنوب أفريقيا 2010  لكنه فشل أيضاً في إحراز أي هدف وخرج التانغو بفضيحة تاريخية إثر الخسارة  برباعية أمام الماكينة الألمانية.                 وتبدو الفرصة مواتية أمام ميسي لاستعادة ثقة الجمهور الأرجنتيني  خلال استعدادات المنتخب للاستحقاقات المقبلة وأهمها تصفيات مونديال  البرازيل 2014، وسيسعى اللاعب لفك شيفرة الشباك عندما يرتدي قميص التانغو  إذ غالباً ما يسقط في فخ المدافعين الخصوم وكأنه ليس ميسي الذي يسطر أروع  الملاحم في البطولات الأوروبية الكبرى برفقة برشلونة.                 فهل يستطيع ميسي كسر حالة الجمود مع شعب بلاده أم أن الأضواء ستبقى  لنجوم آخرين في المنتخب يتقدمهم صهر مارادونا سيرجيو أغويرو ودي ماريا  وتيفيز وهيغواين؟ وهل يستحق ميسي حمل شارة الكابتن أمام المخضرم الكبير  زانيتي؟!.

----------

